# Sig Navy "U" SER non rail



## MIKEONE (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys

Im new here. I just recently purchased a,, consignment Sig Navy

Id like to know the history of this weapon If any Sig history affectionatoz

want to chime in,, much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Taken from "gunslot.com"

_Sig Sauer P226 Navy

The Navy SEAL Teams first began using the P226 in the 1980s. The very first Naval Special Warfare - spec SIG P226 pistols to be made available to the public were the NSW Commemoratives. These weapons were issued in early 2004. The coveted SIG P226-9-NAVY is a type of the weapon that is manufactured and produced to the exact specifications of the weapons first supplied to Navy SEALs. These weapons include contrast sights, a special phosphate corrosion resistant finish on internal parts, and a slide uniquely engraved with an anchor that serves to designate the weapon as a Naval Special Warfare firearm. SIGARMS collected over $100,000 for the non-profit Naval Special Warrior Foundation during the sale of these pistols to the public. On the nationally syndicated Ingraham radio show, an NSW pistol with the serial number NSW0001 was sold for $25,000._

You can do a goggle for more information....


----------



## MIKEONE (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks I do understand that.

I heard that the U non railed guns were extra from a Mil contract

and thus sold on the civilian market. 

I guess I should have stated that in the first post.


----------

